

Troubled Technologies: An '09 List of Things to Watch Fail - mdasen
http://www.internetevolution.com/document.asp?doc_id=169817&print=yes

======
russell
Thank you for pointing to the print version, instead of 7 small pages.

Summary: microblogs, targeting advertising, socian news sites, online video,
streaming music, and enterprise social networking are going to have serious
shake outs because of the lack of good revenue models. Streaming music will
fail because of licensing issues, enterprise social networks because no one
wants to pay enterprise fees.

"Ad-supported video models, I mean, come on... It's over," says Wayne.
"There's not enough wishful thinking left in the world to turn those guys into
a business."

------
theschwa
I actually hope that a lot of these businesses without a model fail. Most of
these higher quality services could probably make it with a subscription model
or a freemium model of some sort, but they can't do that now, because
everybody else is free.

My hope for everyone involved in a start up is that '09 is the year of the
business model.

